# Some weird bloke...



## Becky (Feb 11, 2008)




----------



## Alex_B (Feb 11, 2008)

Who is that? I would stay away from strange people like him if I was you!

You got dangerously close in order to take that shot!


----------



## Antarctican (Feb 11, 2008)

Close enough to reach out and ruffle his hair?


----------



## kundalini (Feb 11, 2008)

The more photos I see of you Alex only increases the feeling that you must have an electrifying personality.

Nice photo Becky.


----------



## Becky (Feb 11, 2008)

Anty its gravity defying, I recommend it to anyone if they dare to get close enough!

And 





			
				kundalini said:
			
		

> The more photos I see of you Alex only increases the feeling that you must have an electrifying personality.



:lmao:... took me a minute


----------



## tempra (Feb 11, 2008)

scaaaary!


----------



## LaFoto (Feb 12, 2008)

Actually (on a more serious note, Becky), I feel you captured a really nice, open, friendly smile - you look good in this one, Alex!

But it seems like the next appointment at the hairdresser's needs to be arranged already, right? (Back in the 80s, my hair style was similar to yours now...)


----------



## Becky (Feb 12, 2008)

Ah was really just a snapshot and I nudged the camera in Alex's general direction... but I agree with the expression comment, maybe its easier to catch a natural look when there isn't a person behind the camera! Thanks Corinna!


----------



## Alex_B (Feb 12, 2008)

I totally agree on Corinna's haircut comment!


----------

